
Dearth of a Salesman: Auto Dealers Struggle to Recruit, Retain Younger Workers - petethomas
https://www.wsj.com/articles/auto-dealers-struggle-to-recruit-retain-younger-workers-1535016600
======
jseliger
The subhead reads, "Turnover is rising in showrooms as more millennials enter
the workforce uninterested in selling cars."

I'd guess the bigger problem is with the future of the industry: electric cars
require almost no maintenance. If Tesla-the-company is successful, it will
likely kill the dealership model altogether. Who would sign up for an industry
with no future?

And, as always, the real key is this:

 _Ryan Gremore, president of O’Brien Mitsubishi in Normal, Ill., said he
recently increased commission-based pay for his sales staff by 5% and began
monthly sales bonuses. The efforts have helped with retention, he said._

There is never a shortage; there is a shortage at a given price.

